# 24", welches wohl?



## Berty_Fox (8. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich will demächst mein Felt Heretic durch ein 24" (24" Reifen) BMX ablösen, möchte es eigentlich hauptsächlich für DirtJump und Street nutzen, nebenbei noch ein bischen Park, sollte nicht zu teuer sein und auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben und unter 13kg liegen

was haltet ihr von diesen beiden Bikes?

Felt Brink

Fit CR24

sonstige Vorschläge?
auch gerne Angebote von euch, sollte aber auf jeden Fall 24" sein, bitte auch Angebote von 24" DirtBikes

ja ich weiß, SuFu, SuFu, SuFu und nochmals SuFu
aber hat nix gebracht oder ich war einfach zu faul


----------



## rchrdkrnr (8. August 2009)

kauf das sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berty_Fox (8. August 2009)

welches Sunday?


----------



## namen vergessen (9. August 2009)

das fit ist das bessere von beiden


----------



## rchrdkrnr (9. August 2009)

http://digbmx.com/resources/images/digthis/1sundaymodelc.jpg
http://vodpod.com/watch/1466839-sunday-bikes-blog-archive-the-model-c-video-edit


----------



## Berty_Fox (9. August 2009)

Sunday sieht schick aus, finde auf der Hersteller Hompage aber nur Frames?!



> das fit ist das bessere von beiden


bekomme ich auch eine Begründung!!!


----------



## rchrdkrnr (10. August 2009)

Kompletträder sind immer *******.


----------



## Berty_Fox (10. August 2009)

rchrdkrnr schrieb:


> Kompletträder sind immer *******.



aber immer billiger, als wenn du dir die ganzen Teile einzeln kaufen würdest, und darum geht es mir, ich fahre ja hauptsächlich Dh und Fr und AllMountain, BMXen tu ich ja nur so nebenbei zum Spass und weil mir mein Felt Heteretic einfach zu beschissen ist und zu schwer mit 15,5kg muss was andres her, aber es muss deswegen kein super Bike sein, einfach was billiges mit dem man LANGE Spaß haben kann


----------



## Stirni (10. August 2009)

das schließt sich aber von vornerein aus.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (10. August 2009)

was billiges mit dem man lange spaß haben kann? und wenn du nur nebenbei und "zum spaß" fährst, dann lass es gleich sein.

zum spaß, also wo gibts denn sowas


----------



## scream-out (12. August 2009)

Guck dir mal das Eastern Traildigger an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (12. August 2009)

krass.

du hast den thread mal gelesen,oder?


----------



## oOMetropolisOo (12. August 2009)

wenn du es hauptsächlich für dirt benutzen willst dann lass dir doch einfach ein dirt mit 24 " laufrädern und vllt auch noch nem 24 " rahmen zusammenstellen


----------



## Stirni (13. August 2009)

es gibt kein dirt.


----------



## qam (13. August 2009)

In meinem Garten gibts dirt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. August 2009)

in meinem Telefon gibts Dirty Talk...


----------



## BaronAlex (13. August 2009)

Unter meinen Schuhsohlen oder an meinem Automobil gibt's auch des öfteren dirt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (13. August 2009)

aus dem auto kriegt man das scheißzeug voll schlecht raus


----------



## BaronAlex (13. August 2009)

Noch schlimmer: aus dem Bett...


----------



## Stirni (13. August 2009)

blöd wenn man dann im auto schläft.


----------



## Dopeinjahead (13. August 2009)

schon aber der Abend davor war klasse


----------



## BaronAlex (13. August 2009)

Sag einfach: Die nächste BITTE


----------



## Freestyle Trial (14. August 2009)

Hallo, ich verkaufe grade mein 24" Revel, hab leider auf Grund meines Studiums keine Zeit mehr dafür
Die Gometrie ist besser alls die beiden oben und leichter denke ich auch, mit 12,1 kg.
wenn interesse da ist kann ich gern mal nen paar Bilder hochladen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## rchrdkrnr (16. August 2009)

immer diese ausreden, wegen "hobbyaufgabe" wegen "studium" wegen "beinverlust in vietnam"
gebt doch einfach zu,dass das rad GEBRAUCHT und ******** ist und ihr es deswegen trotzdem noch möglichst gewinnbringend verkaufen wollt.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (17. August 2009)

Bleib mal ganz locker, ich hab 4 Fahrräder, desweiteren fahr ich auch Wettkämpfe( mit meinen anderen Bikes ) hab halt keine Zeit mehr dafür und jetzt stehts halt nur noch rum...
Ich denke das Rad ist wesentlich besser als der meiste Schrott den man für wesentlich mehr Geld bekommt, 360mm Kettenstrebe und 12kg lassen viele Bikes dagegen schlacht aussehn
Und wenn du das nächste mal son Stuss von dir lässt lass mich bitte damit in Ruhe.
mfg


----------



## BaronAlex (17. August 2009)

Der Preis wär mal interessant, um zu sehen ob's interessant ist - verstanden?


----------



## paul_centurion9 (12. Februar 2011)

rchrdkrnr schrieb:


> kauf das sunday



ja mache das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (12. Februar 2011)

Gut das der Thread so neu ist du Honk!


----------



## BMXingFelix (12. Februar 2011)

ach du ******* 1 1/2 jahre


----------

